# Hate my temp admin job, dont know what alternative jobs i can do?



## Adam7861 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi All, i am a business graduate from the UK. After leaving uni i didnt have much experience so i found it hard to get a job. Over christmas i worked a simple temp job in a mail centre, where you basically get told where your working and your left to get on with it. (This job was physically demanding but not mentally stressful).

Now however for the past 6 weeks ive been working in a new temp admin job, and i abasolutely hate it. Whenever i come home from work and even on the weekends im already dreading the next day. For example on Saturdays i stupidly say things to myself like, "this time tomorrow i will have to start getting ready to go back to work". Its really doing my head in, and although im proud of myself for getting through 6 weeks, i really want to leave but dont know what other job i can get. I prefer jobs where you can just get on with your work where no one distrupts you, but those types of jobs are mainly manual labour and if i do those then what was the point of me going to uni. (Also my family dont know i have sa and are often lost to why i am stressed out about this job).

In my current admin job, the things that i hate are, a lot of the time i hardly have any work to do, and one day i was on my phone while i was free, and my line manager saw me and told the girl who supervises me who then told me to not go on my phone and instead to just "look busy". Problem is when you have SA and you look around and see everyone seemlessly getting on with their jobs while your sitting there trying to look busy, it gets you panicking. Also one of my worst days was when my manager spoke to me in an almost shocked manner about my poor microsoft excel skills, and although i explained i hadnt used excel formulas for years, it didnt help my anxiety. Ever since this happened ive had an increased fear that i wont be able to do my job properly and will mess up tasks that they give me. Literally everytime someone comes to me with a task, even before they have said something my heart starts beating really fast.

Also this girl who supervises me constantly asks me what tasks im doing and often i find myself dragging tasks out to make myself look busy. In all honestly i genuinely dont think that my position is actually required, because i was supposedly bought in to ease the work load on the girl who supervises me, yet she isnt rushed off her feet with tasks and as a result she usually gives me pointless work to do. So on one hand i havent got many tasks which makes time go really slow and on the other hand im scared that i will get given tasks which i cant do / or am incompetent at.

Has anyone got any tips, or past expereinces of admin jobs?

Sorry for the extremely long post, but ive had all this bottled up for ages.

Thanks


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I have to make myself look busy at my temp job too. I get anxious because everyone around me is working really hard and saying 'This day is going by so fast. I can't believe it's already noon. I have so much work to do. I'm so stressed.' And I'm just sitting there knowing I can do my job in way less time then what I do but when I do complete it fast the supervisor always acts really surprised and seems to struggle to think of something else for me to do. A lot of times I will just drag what I'm working out, or triple check it a lot.

What can be difficult for me is I'll get bored and want to play around on my phone but then I get anxious whenever a coworker or supervisor walks by, even though I know they don't have a problem with occasionally looking at it. It's best to just turn it completely off. 

I will say this: Don't view anything you're assigned as pointless or worthless. Just creates a bad attitude.

Also I know what you mean in that you want to just do your work with no interruptions and so don't understand why you went to university. I suck BAD at talking to coworkers, whether for fun or work related, and just want to focus on the actual work, even if there really isn't any or there is plenty of time to do it. I'm the only one in the office without a phone. I want something 'better' because of my degree but know that I just can't because of my social anxiety and my parents don't get how hard it is. 

Basically I'm going through EVERYTHING you are right now.


----------

